# home-made northwind decoys



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey guys i have seen some home-made northwind decoys before and i was just wondering if someone had a crash course in how to make them. It seems it would be pretty time consuming, but maybe i'm wrong. Could someone help me out.

If it is to much of a pain, where does a guy get northwinds any more? I haven't seen them around for a while.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

PM gandergrinder,He made a bunch of them last year.


----------



## specklr (Jun 5, 2003)

If you are going to make them from scratch then yes they are time consuming but it can save you a lot of cash or you can get in touch with some of the guys that make them in the summer and get sewn or even pre sewn decoys that will run from $1.75 to 2.25 per decoy and when you add the grommets and stakes your decoys you are still less than 2.75 each or under 30.00 per dozen :beer:


----------

